#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  drumriser

## ostracized

hallo allemaal,

ik wil zelf een nieuwe drumriser gaan bouwen aangezien de oude(2 jaar oud maar goed) niet praktisch te transporteren is. het moet er een worden die zowel uit geklapt als ingeklapt te verrijden is. ik heb zelf wel een plan maar waarschijnlijk word het dan een groot log ding... huidige afmetingen zijn ongeveer 2.5m x 2.5m. de nieuwe moet die maten ongeveer benaderen. heeft iemand foto's of bouwtekeningen van een praktische (lichte) drumriser, dan zou ik deze graag willen zien. alvast bedankt!![ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## sparky

Geen fotoos of bouwtekeningen, ideeen wel :-).Tenminste: Welk formaat mag het maximaal hebben als hij is ingeklapt? Een riser bestaande uit een aluminium frame met berken bovenblad lijkt mij wel wat. 1 keer in het midden om te klappen, met verplaatsbare wielen -8 stuks in totaal- waarvan er tijdens transport 4 aan de "scharnierkant" zitten (in ingeklapte toestand zitten de bovenbladen aan de binnenkant) en 4 wielen opgeborgen zitten binnen het raamwerk van de riser. Het uitklappen: De rider kan verreden worden naar de plek waar je hem op dat moment wilt hebben. Hier aangekomen pak je de wielen die aan de binnenkant van het frame opgeborgen zitten en plaats deze op de onderkant van een heft van de riser. Kantel de riser nu op deze wielen. Verwijder de transport wielen van de  scharnierzijde en plaats deze op de riserhelft die nu met zijn onderkant naar boven wijst. Nu kan de riser uitgeklapt worden en staat deze direct op zijn wielen. 

Natuurlijk moeten er wel vergrendelingsmechanismen gemaakt worden  voor de riser in ingeklapte en uitgeklapte toestand en voor de wielen (hiervoor mischien de manier waarop genielift-poten worden vergrendeld? [pinvergrendeling met een veertje]). Maar dit is dus het ruwe idée.

Een drumkleedje en rokje kunnen ook nog wel in de riser vervoerd worden, klittebandbevestiging voor de uitgeklapte toestand en een ingebouwd vak voor tijdens het vervoer.

+ in elke toestand verrijdbaar
+ relatief licht gewicht
+ geen uitsteeksels tijdens transport (wielen aan de binnenkant en onderkant)
+ geen gaff rokjes en kleedjes die ergens anders vandaan moeten komen, alles bijelkaar.
+ !!!!Snel en makkelijk werken!!!
+mits goed geconstrueerd; behoorlijk roadproof!!!

-Best wel prijzig om te maken denk ik

Maar ja, dit zal allemaal moeten blijken, mocht iemand ooit een riser op deze manier gaan bouwen.


well, ik weet natuurlijk niet waar je het in moet vervoeren, maar in een flinke bus is dit al wel te doen: Ingeklapt op z'n wielen zal het zo'n L=250 H=140 B=30 gaan worden. Ik vraag me af of het veel kleiner kan zonder er een kwetsbaar en arbeidsintensief bouwpakket van te maken

Ik vond het iig leuk een beetje te brainstormen, laten jullie het wel weten als ik ernstige en minder ernstige denkfouten heb gemaakt?


Mocht je het niet helemaal kunnen visualiseren wat ik zojuist zei, maar toch geinteresseerd zijn, dan zou ik nog wel een tekening kunnen proberen te maken, ik heb geen autocad of iets in die richting dus geweldig zal dat dan niet worden.

----------


## Gast1401081

tegenwoordig maken we ze minder dan 80 cm breed, zodat de handel ook nog door een deur kan. 

http://www.jm-musicfactory.com/pages...lightcases.htm 

maakt hele mooie.

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> tegenwoordig maken we ze minder dan 80 cm breed, zodat de handel ook nog door een deur kan. 
> 
> http://www.jm-musicfactory.com/pages...lightcases.htm 
> 
> maakt hele mooie.



Mijn versie is in transportstand 30cm breed, met wielen aan de onderkant ja.... Zou dat passen??  :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## design

Vraag me af of 30cm breed, wel breed genoeg is in combinatie met de hoogte. 
Denk namelijk dat die dan erg snel gaat kantelen.
(ervaring met smalle mengtafel kisten)

David

----------


## sparky

Ik denk dat je gelijk hebt. Een bredere basis door grotere profielen voor het frame te gebruiken zou helpen. De riser wordt dan wel weer groter. (Maar ook weer steviger [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])

----------


## ostracized

ok bedankt,

op die ingeklapte maat zat ik ook ongeveer aangezien een plaat underlayment nooit groter is dan 250 x 125 (meestal 122 x 244). verder had ik wel een idee: twee vloer platen met ieder een eigen(nu nog stalen, misschien maar alu..) frame en 4 kokers onder op en twee op ieder aan de zijkant. ingeklapt zitten dan 4 van de 6 wiel poten in de zijkant zodat deze gerold kan worden. uitgeklapt vier poten (met wielen) onder de een, twee onder de ander, en de beide delen in elkaar schuiven en borgen... [xx(][xx(]. ingeklapt is dit pakketje dan zo'n 140 x 250 en tussen de 30 en 40 dik(ongeveer wat sparky zei). jaja nu snappen jullie het nog..

ok volgende vraag welke maat alu koker is stevig genoeg voor een overspanning van 2.5 meter zeker met dat gebeuk van een drummer(ben er zelf een dus kan t weten....)[^][^]

----------


## DJEM

Hmmm, welke maat is een steigerpijp? Steigerpijpen zijn van alu en zeer stevig, doch neit zwoar. Kan tenslotte een aantal bouwvakkers dragen als het moet. Dacht 42mm. Anders moet je even een buisje "lenen" van een of andere bouwput...

----------


## sparky

Dat met die wielen was ook ongeveer mijn ideen ja, alleen ik zou toch voor 8 wielen gaan zodat iedere plaat ondersteund word op al zijn hoeken. Op deze manier hoeft de geborgde verbinding tussen de twee platen alleen maar te zorgen dat deze bij elkaar blijven. Gebruik je 6 wielen dan zal 1 plaat op alle hoeken ondersteund zijn, maar de andere slechts op de buitenste hoeken, de zijde die aan de binnenkant ligt steunt dan op de verbinding tussen de twee platen, je moet hier dan wel een heel erg stevig systeem verzinnen om deze verbinding te maken, en dat moet dat ook nog een beetje handig blijven in gebruik. 8 wielen lijkt mij persoonlijk makkelijker.

En zoals ik in mn eerste post al had gezegd -nu je het over underlayment hebt- Als je het gewicht wilt beperken, gebruik dan berken multiplex. Scheelt erg veel tov standaard multiplex.

En nog even over die breedte; Design had gelijk toen hij zei dat 30cm in transportstand te smal was (stabiliteit) Ik zou liever op de 50 proberen uit te komen.(tenzij de riser met een grote bak of trailer vervoerd wordt en je je kisten gestandaardiseerd hebt, dan ga je meteen naar de 60[8)]) Aangezien aluminiumprofiel van 20+ cm nogal duur zou worden, is het mischien iets om iets van een ombouw aan de platen te maken zodat je op deze breedte uitkomt. Ja het geheel wordt dan wel weer een stuk groter, maarrr... er zijn natuurlijk ook voordelen!! Het belangrijkst is dat je dan ook in transporttoestand een stabiel geheel hebt. ten tweede kunnen er nu 8 pijpjes aan het frame gelast worden waar de wielen (waar ook weer een pijpje aan zit) [u]helemaal</u> in kunnen vallen, da's behoorlijk stevig lijkt me. En je hoeft ook niet meer af te rokken (tenzij de laatste 10 cm belangrijk zijn)

Hoop dat het nog een beetje te visualiseren is en ook dat ik er inmiddels geen onnodig ingewikkeld idee van heb gemaakt. Dit zijn gewoon de eerste ideeen die ik heb en niet een uitgekristalliseerd en in de praktijk bewezen ontwerp!!!

Wat de dikte van de profielen betreft; dit valt te berekenen aan de hand van de gegevens die je bij de leverancier van de profielen kunt krijgen. Op de gok zou ik zeggen dat 50x100mm  met een wandikte van 3mm de truc vast wel zou doen... maar mischien kan het ook met iets minder geweld[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## ostracized

ok[xx(][xx(]...

wat die steigerbuis betreft, ik heb in een verloren vakantie in de obuw gewerkt en daar hadden ze "layher(oid)" stijgers. dit was denk ik gewoon gegalvaniseerd staal omdat het niet te tillen is[B)][B)]. verder is buis(rond, red) niet praktisch maken omdat de hoeken dan ingewikkeld worden. koker(vierkant, red) is veel makkelijker in een hoek te lassen en vooral te zagen... wat die zes vs acht wielen betreft, ik denk dat het verkeerd gevat word. de plaat met twee wielen wordt aan een lange zijde ondersteund, aan de ondere lange zijde schuif je hem in de koker van de plaat met vier wielen :Frown:  :Frown: , om het nog duidelijker te maken: de een z'n binnenmaat(koker) is de ander z'n buitenmaat. borging erin, klaar. denk ik. verder vermoed ik dat als je gewoon staal gebruikt van 50 x 50 mm en 3 mm wanddikte dat er weinig gebeurd. neemt niet weg dat alu nog steeds lichter is terwijl het zwaarder wordt uit gevoerd. 

hopend dat jullie het nog volgen...??
 gr
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sparky

Nee, maar ik neem aan dat je van tevoren tekeningen maakt. Post die dan zou ik zeggen.

Ik zou overigens idd geen drumriser van layer bouwen nee[} :Smile: ]

Je hebt het over zelf zagen en lassen. Als het even kan, zou ik lekker alles laten zagen bij de leverancier. En kun jij ook aluminium lassen? Dat is een vak apart heb ik me laten vertellen. (Persoonlijk zou ik het hele gebeuren ook [u]laten</u> lassen: alles wat groter is dan een 4 kwadraat kabeltje mag iemand anders doen [8D])

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik zou gaan voor een "tafeltennistafel" idee, als dat niet hetzelfde is als hierboven al aangeraden wordt... je kunt 2 platen gebruiken met 4 wielen in het midden die je dan opklapt. Vervolgens kun je onder de platen (dus aan de onderkant van het podium) kokertjes maken waar je verschillende maten pootjes insteekt (4 per kant dus, en dan 20/40/60 cm ofzo?). 
Als toepassing: haal de pootjes die je wilt gebruiken uit de koker, klap de bladen naar beneden, lift met 2 personen een kant op, en steek je pootjes in de hoeken. 

Wat je dan hebt is eigenlijk 2 gescharnierde prakticabels op een stel wielen. En de pootjes houd je altijd bij door de kokertjes aan de onderkant; simpel, stevig, niet duur en handzaam. Wat wil een mens nog meer  :Smile:

----------


## DJEM

Tja, er werd gevraagd naar buis, buis is rond in mijn ogen...
En ik weet dat er alu steigerbuis bestaat, mijn broer heeft nl een steiger. Ik weet ook dat die sterk zijn vdaar. Het moest buis zijn, licht en sterk. [:X]

Wat dat lassen betreft, best te doen, als je kan lassen... 

Verders wat die acht of 6 wielen betreft, tis hoe je bekijkt, als je op de bodem 4 wielen hebt rolt die wel, met 2 in het midden word op drempels ed een wipkar en zal die er makelijker overheen gaan.. 

Als je 2 op de zijkant / klep zet, dan klappen die op de grond. Gevolg gelijke hoogte en hij is altijd verplaatsbaar.. 

Idd het lijk op een soort pingpontafel, alleen zijn deze wat te hoog of je moet 1m hoog willen drummen... In dat geval zoek een pingpon tafel, 2 zijkantjes erop en klaar :Wink:

----------


## ostracized

euhh ik zal kijken of ik iets online kan krijgen,
verder denk ik dat een uitgeklapt drumpodium (zo'n 2.5 x 2.5) niet door een deur kan :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . wat dat lassen betreft, een collega van mij heeft een goed gevulde werkplaats met lintzagen en diverse lasapparaten, en laat hij er nou net goed mee om kunnen gaan...

ps ik schreef koker geen buis.... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ostracized

ik moet de afbeelding even oversetten naar de computer. het scannen werd niet echt duidelijk...

----------


## ostracized

hmm typen is noiit mijn sterkste kant geweest

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJEM_
> 
> Idd het lijk op een soort pingpontafel, alleen zijn deze wat te hoog of je moet 1m hoog willen drummen... In dat geval zoek een pingpon tafel, 2 zijkantjes erop en klaar



Het enige wat de hoogte van zo'n tafel bepaalt zijn de poten die eronder ingeklapt zitten. Wanneer je die afzaagt wordt je tafel minder hoog. Als je zoiets maakt van podiumprakken zit je best goed denk ik; en als je een fatsoenlijke lasser hebt moet dat niet zo moeilijk zijn.

----------


## Gast1401081

Oh, je wilt je drumstel er niet vast opgemonteerd hebben. 
Dat doen de meeste hier namelij, een drumstel compleet opgebouwd in 1 minuut. Ge-miked en wel....

----------


## ostracized

nee inderdaad, het drumstel word er niet opgemonteerd. als ik zelf met m'n band op pad ga, moet ik dus podium en drumstel mee slepen. we hebben echter ook bandjes waar we licht en geluid verzorgen, die om een drumpodium vragen zodoende...[8D][8D]

zohee warm zeg :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ostracized

ok ik heb een eenvoudige paint tekening klaar. als iemand me nu nog ff kan uitleggen hoe ik ze erop zet..
[?][?][?]

----------


## Gast1401081

op je eigen server zetten,
imgmetvierkantehaken URLvanjeplaatje /imgmetvierkantehaken 

dus [.img] http:enzo [./img]  maar de puntjes weglaten..

----------


## DJEM

Heb net fff plaatje van ostracized op de e-mail ontvangen, dit mag hem zijn dan:

http://www.byoni.nl/knockknock/drum.jpg

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ostracized_
> 
> nee inderdaad, het drumstel word er niet opgemonteerd. als ik zelf met m'n band op pad ga, moet ik dus podium en drumstel mee slepen. we hebben echter ook bandjes waar we licht en geluid verzorgen, die om een drumpodium vragen zodoende...[8D][8D]
> 
> zohee warm zeg



Maybe idee om er gelijk 2 te bouwen? 1 voor jezelf en 1 voor de "verhuur"? Wel zo makelijk.. PS maak ergens in de kast een plexiglas kijkvenster oid dan.. Kun je snel zien of er wel of niet wat in de kast staat.. anders sta je straks ergens met een lege drumriser.... :Big Grin:  Terwijl je dan juist wel de volle nodig had.

----------


## ostracized

enige uitleg over de riser. stalen frame(alu bij voorkeur..) met twee stuks hiervan. op de een zitten de poten op het frame, de ander ernaast, zodoende kan het geheel tegen elkaar geklapt worden. op het frame met de poten er naast(twee totaal) zitten op het frame kleine kokers, om de poten van het andere frame in te steken en te borgen voor transport. vier van de bijbehorende losse poten steek je dan in de zijkant, en voila, transport gereed. ik hoop dat het verhaal nu duidelijker is....
verder zet ik mijn oude drumriser gewoon permanent in de oefenruimte uitgestalt. bestond namelijk uit twee platen met vloerbedekking, vier zijplaten en drie binnen steunen... mijn eerste ding wat ik ooit heb gelast....  :Big Grin:  :Frown:  :Frown: [xx(]...

bedankt trouwens Djem[8D][8D][8D]

----------

